# reply w/ quote in mobile TC?



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Is there any way to enable reply w/ quote in TC mobile mode? if I click "reply to this message" underneath an indivdual message in a thread, it brings up a blank reply window.

thanks David...

scott


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...It is not made for such fancy things.  It is made to be quick and easy.

Sorry


----------

